# pics of rabbit and guinea pig



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Pics of my new rabbit & guinea pig. Sure guinea pig thinks its a cat


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ohhhhh they are sooo cute! 
I love the colours on the bunny!! 
Is that your son with bunny? either way its a really good photo, you should frame it!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Ohhhhh they are sooo cute!
> I love the colours on the bunny!!
> Is that your son with bunny? either way its a really good photo, you should frame it!


Yeah thats my youngest he is 4 we have to bring them in for a couple of hours every morning so he can play with them.Then they come back in later when eldest comes home. No problems with cats bothering them they are scared of them the big wimps . Wouldnt think they were 3 times the size of them.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

They are beautiful 

Do they live together?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

crofty said:


> They are beautiful
> 
> Do they live together?


Yeah they do.Guinea pig goes mad if she cant see rabbit.They are both only about 8 weeks old. Guinea pig is definatly the boss rabbit moves out of way for her to eat


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

That is sweet but they shouldnt be living together, they have different dietery needs and once the bunny gets older and hormonal the guinea pig could get hurt, there are alot of guinea pigs handed into rescues with fractured pelvis' due to the rabbit trying to mount them. There is also a danger of cross infection. Bacteria that may cause no symptoms in a rabbit may cause serious illness in a guinea pig. At 8 weeks they are very sweet but its a disaster waiting to happen im afraid.

I hope you dont take that the wrong way, i kept a guinea pig with my bun when i was little becasue we didnt know any better, the guinea pig died from a bacteria carried by the rabbit.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

crofty said:


> That is sweet but they shouldnt be living together, they have different dietery needs and once the bunny gets older and hormonal the guinea pig could get hurt, there are alot of guinea pigs handed into rescues with fractured pelvis' due to the rabbit trying to mount them. There is also a danger of cross infection. Bacteria that may cause no symptoms in a rabbit may cause serious illness in a guinea pig. At 8 weeks they are very sweet but its a disaster waiting to happen im afraid.
> 
> I hope you dont take that the wrong way, i kept a guinea pig with my bun when i was little becasue we didnt know any better, the guinea pig died from a bacteria carried by the rabbit.


They are very happy together and i have kept numerous rabbits and guinea pigs together over the years also breeding them when i was younger. Never had any problems with them and guinea pigs have normally out lived the rabbits . I know people say exactly like you but others keep them together i have always monitored behaviour and if thought there was any problems they would be seperated straight away. Dont worry not taken it wrong way  .


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Hi we kept a rabbit and guinea pig together when i was younger and they lived together fine for years,but when i put a rabbit and piggie together a few years back it wasnt good poor piggie was bullied and hurt,i think it can work for some but not for others.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its a matter of opinion but they need special dietery requirements and it certainly is not ideal, there are more horror stories than good ones, you can monitior them 24/7, i personally would not risk it again. Have a read of my post on the last page on the thread rabbits and guinea pigs. I hope you have the same sucess this time


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Very Very CUTE!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are both very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

